# Motorbike review: Pioneer Nevada 125



## Plek Trum (3 Oct 2007)

Hi all, considering picking up the above motorbike as a present for Christmas.. early I know.. sorry to mention it !

Does anyone have any experience or reviews of Pioneer Nevada 125cc cruisers? They are imported, just wondering if they are reliable, easy to service, any comments etc.

All help gratefully received.. thanks!


----------



## gipimann (3 Oct 2007)

Lucky you, a bike for crimbo!

Ask our friends on www.biker.ie who might have some info for you.

There's also a motorbikes thread on www.boards.ie

Edit: I see you've already been to biker.ie!


----------



## Persius (4 Oct 2007)

Be very careful.
AFAIR, there's someone on biker.ie trying without any success to sell one of these (or something similar). It's very difficult to sell something second hand that can only be bought new as an import. There's simply not enough people who'll have heard of it and be willing to risk a second hand purchase on something essentially unknown.

Also if it's chinese I'd stay away. They simply aren't of the same quality as Japanese bikes. Any saving you make in initial purchase will be more than eaten up with repair costs and low resale value.

Just a personal opinion, but stick with a reliable, known, resellable Japanese bike.


----------



## Plek Trum (5 Oct 2007)

Cheers for that - really appreciate it.
Yes it was a great deal but as you say, imports and unknown quality etc.  Will re-think my gift giving for Christmas.. or else increase the budget ha!
Many thanks...


----------



## SOM42 (5 Oct 2007)

Persius said:


> Just a personal opinion, but stick with a reliable, known, resellable Japanese bike.


 
As a former biker I'd have to agree.  It might look cheap at the start but chances are you will not want to hold onto it for too long and getting rid of it will be a nightmare.  Well known reliable brands are easily sold on.


----------

